

Show HN: Giddy Gem Crushers (Real-time Multiplayer Match-3 Game) - giddies
https://apps.facebook.com/giddygemcrushers/?fb_source=search&ref=br_hackernews

======
giddies
We are proud to publish the beta version of our game. Please check out and
give us feedback so we can make it better. (iOS version is coming soon.)

Thank you.

